
The Minimally-Nice Open Source Software Maintainer - comex
http://brson.github.io/2017/04/05/minimally-nice-maintainer
======
voidmain0001
All excellent points. I would like to add that I personally think one word was
missing in the article that being sincere. Praise needs to be sincere as well
or it will be sniffed out as feigned.

------
jwilk
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051106)

